# An Open Letter To My Mountain Biking Brethren



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

I love you. But some of you freaks are driving me nuts. Please, for the love of God, read this letter. There are some things that need to be made clear to you. And the sooner, the better.

First things first. Upon reaching the trailhead, before leaving your car, turn off your stereo. No, I didn't say turn it down, please read slowly, I said turn it _off_. Yes, even if you're so advanced in the musical curve that you think it's a God damn public service to educate everyone else with your profound taste in music (and particularly if you think that your love of Steely Dan is shared by anybody else in the parking lot, or in the tri-state area). Just turn your music off unless you're sure you're alone, and when somebody joins you, turn it off -- not down -- immediately. Trust me, they're rightfully annoyed with you when you don't. And seeing as though this faux pas is made pretty much exclusively, and regularly, by bikers, it makes all other trail users (i.e., hikers and equestrians) hate us all the more. It's a crazy concept I know, but some people who are up there really like the natural experience and don't need the wails of Jessica Simpson mucking it up for them (yes, that happened to me today and explains my foul mood).

Secondly, generally speaking, it's not a race out there. Or at least one that you already lost as soon as another rider catches your wheel. You look like an idiot when you deny reality, speed up, and unnecessarily withhold the yield from your fellow mountain bikers. Trust me, they're not awed with your jack rabbit impression when you blow up a quarter mile later.

In a perfect biking world, callouts between mountain bikers _should _ be irrelevant. Always and automatically get the hell out of the way for uphill climbers when you descend. And when you _hear _ another rider approaching you from behind, whether you're climing or decending, realize that your _pace _ is without doubt slower than theirs -- so just yield the trail -- with or without a call out!! You know they're there. They know you know they're there. Just kindly move the hell over, and get over the fact that you're getting passed. It won't be the last time.

OK, there's more.

When you are riding slow, or are just slower than others in your group, just shut the hell up. Spare them the excuses that you ate too much, are recovering from a really bad head cold, were up too late the night before, or whatever other bullsh*t reason you want people to _believe _ is the issue. The issue is that you're slow. They know it. And you should accept it. Quit deluding yourself, 'cause you're not fooling anybody else. And again, you just look like an ass clown.

One last thing, when you're on the side of a trail resting, chatting, or whatever the hell you're doing instead of riding your bike, and you see another biker approaching, don't frantically jump out in some pathetic _ "You can't catch me, I'm ahead of you!" _ move. I realize you think you're a bad ass and refuse to lose your "spot" in the imaginary trail race you've got goin' on in that empty head of yours, but you really look foolish when that same rider, that you just _had _ to dart in front of, has to pass you a quarter mile down the trail. Sure, it's fun for them, but again, you really look like an idiot and it's becoming a trend. So instead, if you're already hangin' out, just stay put, give immediately approaching riders the benefit of the doubt, drop in behind them, and pass when you _need _ to. You'll look less ridiculous less often that way.

Oh yeah, and for God's sake, when you're yielding, try doing it an inch or two off the sweet spot. What's up with the random idiot on a bike who's idea of yielding is to plant their ass squarely in the middle of the obvious line?

I think that about covers it. Thanks for listening.

~HK


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Riding with you*

sounds like a barrel of fun


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel your pain. 

A trail conscious friend pointed out that it's best to put a foot down when letting someone pass rather than ride through the brush, and widen the trail.

Or in your lingo: What's up with the duch#$bags wor zoom past you off the freaking trail?!? Like anyone with half a brain can see that everyone is annoyed by that kind of behavior. No one cares that you can buddy hop bitterbrush! Nobody cares how fast you are and how important it is that you keep moving, you idiots. Put a freaking foot down! and save the dear sweet trails.

-M


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

wolfy said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> A trail conscious friend pointed out that it's best to put a foot down when letting someone pass rather than ride through the brush, and widen the trail.
> 
> ...


Excellent contribution. Thank you much. And I know it's "brethren." This freaking website won't le me correct my thread title.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

*Welcome brutha.*



nnn said:


> Amen.


Can a get a halleluiah?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*relax kitty before you break blood vessels*

hey kitty, did you get your morning meal with vitamins recently. I notice your blood pressure is rising dangerously. You should go to spa to relax, get massages, sun bathing, get second massage, relax in steam room. Then you can ride the bike again.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Picard said:


> hey kitty, did you get your morning meal with vitamins recently. I notice your blood pressure is rising dangerously. You should go to spa to relax, get massages, sun bathing, get second massage, relax in steam room. Then you can ride the bike again.


My salon appointment ain't until Friday, so it looks like you're stuck with this attitude for a few days. Get used to it.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> And I know it's "brethren." This freaking website won't le me correct my thread title.


Fixed.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Fixed.


Oh, thank you very much. xoxox.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Well said, well written, and timely advice.

Thank you, Kitty 


R.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pretty much agree!

Howdhedoya, Bruthas and Sistas!


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

Zoiks! Tri-state hate all up in this mofo. Relax dood, its good that your venting, but you might want to try to not let all this stuff get to you. Just a thought.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Upon reaching the trailhead, before leaving your car, turn off your stereo.
> 
> Oh yeah, and for God's sake, when you're yielding, try doing it an inch or two off the sweet spot. What's up with the random idiot on a bike who's idea of yielding is to plant their ass squarely in the middle of the obvious line?


AMEN to both of these!!

The others I haven't had as much of an issue with thus far fortunately.

Need to add an extra part to the callout/passing thing... If a rider says "on your right" and I don't move to the opposite side, there could be a good reason!! Such as a bike eating sized hole/ditch full of rocks and other sharp goodies. Trust me, I *don't* want to be in the way any more than the faster rider wants me there and will move to whatever side will allow the easier/faster pass ASAP. Had that happen at a race. Racer got annoyed, then seemed mighty sheepish when he realized just why I wasn't letting him by on the right...


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

post toasties tasted bad this morning?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

giantbikeboy said:


> post toasties tasted bad this morning?


Keep riding, son. One day if you're lucky what I'm sayin' will make some sense to you.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Prozac will make it better....*

Really now, venting is admirable ....
but the superiority complex makes you look just as stupid as the a$$hole who won't move over.....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I love you. But some of you freaks are driving me nuts. Please, for the love of God, read this letter. There are some things that need to be made clear to you. And the sooner, the better....
> 
> meow, hiss, spit....


Seek help: http://www.newmanveterinary.com/feline.html


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

thrash said:


> Really now, venting is admirable ....
> but the superiority complex makes you look just as stupid as the a$$hole who won't move over.....


You're one of those guys that withholds the yield, aren't you? Do you realize how silly it looks when you go into hyper-cadence mode?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*issues*

you seem to have some.

I'm all about yielding the trail to others, but you're right, its NOT a race. So expecting everyone that you approach to quickly put a foot down and move out of _your_ way, at the expense of their ride experience, just so you don't have to slow down, albeit temporarily, or upset your breathing rhythym with a call-out, or maybe even just a polite, excuse me is a bit presumptuous.

of course, that's just my opinion, and I'm nobody but I am pretty courteous on the trails

scott


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Nope....*

Actually, I am most happy to yield to anyone who is faster than me. I just thought it would be worthwhile to point out to you how stupid you look pointing out everyone else's faults. If it bothers you, say something to the particular individual on the trail. Failing that, screaming at the people here who already understand trail etiquette is really a pointless excercise....


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

wolfy said:


> Put a freaking foot down! and save the dear sweet trails.


No doubt! We like singletrack, right? Keep it narrow!


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

sportsman said:


> you seem to have some.


Some doesn't even begin to cover it.



> I'm all about yielding the trail to others, but you're right, its NOT a race. So expecting everyone that you approach to quickly put a foot down and move out of _your_ way, at the expense of their ride experience, just so you don't have to slow down, albeit temporarily, or upset your breathing rhythym with a call-out, or maybe even just a polite, excuse me is a bit presumptuous.


Who said quickly? I'm quite patient when a yield is required. It's the idiots that won't give it up that try my patience. I just patiently ride behind them, watch their legs flailing, and pass after they tucker out. I'm just telling you how stupid it looks.

And I get passed too. But when I do, before an approaching rider has to say anything, I just veer to the left or right, or stop entirely if necessary, and let the faster rider go by, and usually extend a nicety as they do. Try it sometime.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

*nice kitty*

Hey, I pretty much agree with your original post. but even if it is a work day, I'm in a pretty good mood because - wait for it - I went for a ride yesterday. From your post, I guess that didn't work for you. Guess you must have that Steely Dan song still stuck in your head?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

HarryCallahan said:


> Hey, I pretty much agree with your original post. but even if it is a work day, I'm in a pretty good mood because - wait for it - I went for a ride yesterday. From your post, I guess that didn't work for you. Guess you must have that Steely Dan song still stuck in your head?


Jessica f*cking Simpson.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Hear Hear!

Especially to the music. Never understood why some feel it necessary to pollute everyone else's space with their shite taste in music.


The rest is just common sense really. Sadly it doesn't seem to be that common among mountain bikers in certain areas.


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

Upon rereading your post, ive come across something that is actually kind of annoying on your part. Your taking the time to try and teach people the proper things to do, which is fine, but youre calling them names at the same time. you call them "freaks" in your second sentence, go on to call them "idiots" twice, and even call them "ass clowns". I like callin people an "ass clown" as much as the next person, but youre not reaching anybody this way. It would be like teaching a kid math all the while calling him a dumbass for getting a question wrong, how do you think that person is going to respond? Furthermore, you paragraph about people *****ing is kinda silly, cause youre *****ing about people *****ing.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You're one of those guys that withholds the yield, aren't you? Do you realize how silly it looks when you go into hyper-cadence mode?


Hyper cadence! Yes, thats exactly what it is. Its funny.

Sabine


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Some doesn't even begin to cover it.






Hello Kitty said:


> Who said quickly? I'm quite patient when a yield is required. It's the idiots that won't give it up that try my patience. I just patiently ride behind them, watch their legs flailing, and pass after they tucker out. I'm just telling you how stupid it looks.
> 
> And I get passed too. But when I do, before an approaching rider has to say anything, I just veer to the left or right, or stop entirely if necessary, and let the faster rider go by, and usually extend a nicety as they do. Try it sometime.


As bad as it to assume anything, since you stated that callouts should be irrelevant, I attributed that to impatience that someone didn't move out of your way fast enough. my bad.

I guess that I've never been struck by how stupid someone looks for flailing, generally if I come up behind someone, I offer words of encouragement, while reassuring them that I'll try to pass when the opportunity arises. 'That they shouldn't just 'bail' out of my way' After all, its not my trail, and its not a race.

I also extend courtesy to anyone overtaking me, but if there isn't an immediate place for me to let them by, I tell them that I'll let them by as soon as possible. I haven't met too many people that find this approach disturbing.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Stophovr6 said:


> Upon rereading your post, ive come across something that is actually kind of annoying on your part. Your taking the time to try and teach people the proper things to do, which is fine, but youre calling them names at the same time. you call them "freaks" in your second sentence, go on to call them "idiots" twice, and even call them "ass clowns". I like callin people an "ass clown" as much as the next person, but youre not reaching anybody this way. It would be like teaching a kid math all the while calling him a dumbass for getting a question wrong, how do you think that person is going to respond? Furthermore, you paragraph about people *****ing is kinda silly, cause youre *****ing about people *****ing.


Duly noted. But if that's all you find annoying about me then you're clearly not paying enough attention.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sabine said:


> Hyper cadence!


Many times followed by the clicky sound of shifting gears. Heard that just today...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I guess that I've never been struck by how stupid someone looks for flailing, generally if I come up behind someone, I offer words of encouragement, while reassuring them that I'll try to pass when the opportunity arises. 'That they shouldn't just 'bail' out of my way' After all, its not my trail, and its not a race.
> 
> I also extend courtesy to anyone overtaking me, but if there isn't an immediate place for me to let them by, I tell them that I'll let them by as soon as possible. I haven't met too many people that find this approach disturbing.


I might just see it more often than you do. Guys don't like getting passed by chicks. They really, really don't. Some of them will damn near give themselves a coronary trying to avoid it.

And (not directed at you sportsman) do I really have to say that not ALL mountain bikers do this? Of course they don't. But some (too many sometimes) do. Hence the open letter. If it doesn't apply to you, there is no need to get all hurt and pouty.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

HellCat said:


> Guys don't like getting passed by chicks.


Especially if they are on a rigid singlespeed.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

screampint said:


> Many times followed by the clicky sound of shifting gears. Heard that just today...


Oh screampint, I know that's a sound you hear often. Fellas, sistahs, when screampint's coming, just move the hell over. You're gonna have to anyway, and in the astromical chance that you don't, you won't mind the view. And that's coming from a straight chick.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Do I know you?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Many times followed by the clicky sound of shifting gears. Heard that just today...


even funnier is the sound of a bad or skipped (ground) shift


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I might just see it more often than you do. Guys don't like getting passed by chicks. They really, really don't. Some of them will damn near give themselves a coronary trying to avoid it.
> 
> And (not directed at you sportsman) do I really have to say that not ALL mountain bikers do this? Of course they don't. But some (too many sometimes) do. Hence the open letter. If it doesn't apply to you, there is no need to get all hurt and pouty.


Holy cannoli, Kitty, where have you been riding? I didn't run into that many freaks in my Denver days.

Everything in your post is spot on, though - esp. the music thing. How would you peeps like it if I cranked Frankie (Frank Sinatra) every time I opened the damned door?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Guys don't like getting passed by chicks.


Didn't know this was gender specific, didn't know you were a chick (I don't always read as closely as i should).

I'm not all hurt and pouty, and I do think that everyone should always yield the trail to someone on a rigid singlespeed, and they should yield it immediately


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> Holy cannoli, Kitty, where have you been riding? I didn't run into that many freaks in my Denver days.
> 
> Everything in your post is spot on, though - esp. the music thing. How would you peeps like it if I cranked Frankie (Frank Sinatra) every time I opened the damned door?


There's a _lot _ more riders in Denver these days. Any Jeffco Park is choc full of them, particularly after work. And honestly? I'd say 80 ... 85% are cool. Maybe 90%. But the one in ten ass hole that make up the rest can really try a girl's patience.

But the music thing's an every day occurrence. And it really needs to change.

And I LOVE music.

It's just not appropriate at trailheads, in nature parks, with other users around.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Kitty,

Not only was that EXTREMELY humorous to read....It was all true. You had my wife and I roaring with laughter.

Thanks.

I can identify with much of what you said. I used to make many of those same faux pas.....especially the excuses for being slow and the artificial race in my head. Luckily (and unluckily) I've outgrown that. The unlucky part is that I'm now older


----------



## indyfab21 (Mar 26, 2004)

First of all that was one of the most rediculous postings I have ever read. Second of all, the chances of someone reading this article that actually rides the trails you do is slim to none, so I'm going to have to say you wasted your time writing that message. Whether you have realized it or not, everyone listens to music whether it be your mom or your overweight girlfriend that assures you every day that you're fast when in reality the clydesdale racers lap you at every race, for this I am sorry. Just because you don't like their music doesn't mean they have to turn it off or even turn it down for the likes of you. The fact that your name is Hello Kitty tells me that you have had emotion problems your whole life. The kids on the play ground probably kicked your four square ball over the fence and stole you sticker collection at the beginning of every year. For this once again I am sorry. You also used the word "Ass Clown" in your message, What may I ask is an ass clown? Is that what your mom called your first painting that you drew with your Hello Kitty markers in the second grade? Honestly, who is going to take you seriously when you make up words? Not I. It sounds to me that you are the one turning your 20 minute weekend warrior jaunts into a race. If you are so worried about people getting in your way or not getting out of it, maybe you should take it a little less seriously. I personally am a racer, whether I'm fast or not is irrelevant, but I do ride hard when I go and on occasion, I do intervals which requires me to ride very hard for an extended period of time. I would be lying If I told you that I have never ridden behind a slow rider or came across a fellow biker coming down the opposite way when I do this, but I do know that I don't get pissed off when it happens. Not everyone that walks or rides on trails is aware of the rules, so when that happens to you, DEAL WITH IT, because it happens to everyone, not just you.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> Hey Kitty,
> 
> Not only was that EXTREMELY humorous to read....It was all true. You had my wife and I roaring with laughter.
> 
> ...


As they say, never begrudge aging, it sure as hell beats the alternative.

And clearly you and your wife are good peeps, on or off the trail.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh dude, I hope you hang around.



indyfab21 said:


> First of all that was one of the most rediculous postings I have ever read.


You don't get into the politcal forum much then, do you?


> Second of all, the chances of someone reading this article that actually rides the trails you do is slim to none, so I'm going to have to say you wasted your time writing that message.


Hello, Einstein, it wasn't written to improve my mtb experience, it was written to improve _yours_.


> Whether you have realized it or not, everyone listens to music whether it be your mom or your overweight girlfriend that assures you every day that you're fast when in reality the clydesdale racers lap you at every race, for this I am sorry. Just because you don't like their music doesn't mean they have to turn it off or even turn it down for the likes of you.


I got rid of my overweight girlfriend in college. It was just a phase. And besides, I look like sh*t in a she-mullet.


> The fact that your name is Hello Kitty tells me that you have had emotion problems your whole life. The kids on the play ground probably kicked your four square ball over the fence and stole you sticker collection at the beginning of every year. For this once again I am sorry.


Thank you. You have no idea how much I needed to hear that.


> You also used the word "Ass Clown" in your message, What may I ask is an ass clown?


You're gonna need a mirror for me to answer this question for you sufficiently.


> I personally am a racer, whether I'm fast or not is irrelevant, but I do ride hard when I go and on occasion, I do intervals which requires me to ride very hard for an extended period of time.


From the sounds of it my guess is that you haven't found yourself on many podiums after your races. Train more, and best of luck to you.


> I would be lying If I told you that I have never ridden behind a slow rider


Of course you wouldn't be lying, you'd be describing your weekly rides with your grammy.
BTW, I have an excellent therapist. The day you finally cut those apron strings and emotionally collapse from the stress, send me a PM for his number.

And indyFabulous!! ... just move the hell out the way, and shut the hell up.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Become a nuisance, get banned.*



indyfab21 said:


> Just because you don't like their music doesn't mean they have to turn it off or even turn it down for the likes of you.


Don't turn it down for HK or me, turn it down for the public. We lost a local trail access point because the homeowners became annoyed by trail users parking and playing *loud* music while loading/unloading. Now the city allows parking only by those with "resident" stickers.


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

> Oh dude, I hope you hang around.


No shyte! Watching stupid people try to argue with intelligent people online is pretty entertaining.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

What number is next?

If you do happen to catch me and pass me (sorry, you'll have to call it or I'm not letting you by), be so kind as to not blow just down the trail and make me pass you back. If you've used everything you have to catch me, maybe you should just sit on my wheel and enjoy the ride for a bit. 

Corollary: This is particularly true if you've got gears and I don't, and there's a climb approaching. Whatever you do, in that situation don't pass me and then choke on the hill. Frankly I'd be a lot happier if you didn't even downshift. 

This is kind of fun!


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*You've all got Issues!*



indyfab21 said:


> chances of someone reading this article that actually rides the trails you do is slim to none


A good point! Perhaps 0.1% of MTBers hang out on MTBR....one can rant all they want here, but (almost) nobody's listening.



indyfab21 said:


> ...the clydesdale racers..


Hey Jackhole, you makin' fun of clydesdale racers??? Not only are many of them damn fast, but, being clydesdales, they can likely break you in half. You know who won the local cat 4 road race this weekend? A (temporarily) out of work NHLer...



sportsman said:


> As bad as it to assume anything, since you stated that callouts should be irrelevant, I attributed that to impatience that someone didn't move out of your way fast enough.


Scott, how long since you lived in Denver? The front range MTB trails are quite zoo-like these days. Even if I were a model of patience, I could still see occasionally going postal with some of the morons that are out there!



Hello Kitty said:


> I think that about covers it.


Not! You completely forgot to mention the _ass clowns_ who shuttle XC trails...even if they don't run somebody over and get us banned, they still skid and take turns wide and generally destroy the trail...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hello Kitty*

For President!!!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*vote kitty as crankiest female of May*

I nominate kitty as most cranky female for the month of May. Does anyone dispute my nomination?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I always let fast females go by asap, then I work as hard as I can to enjoy the view for as long as I can...and pass you on the downhill so you can enjoy the view, too.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

rapwithtom said:


> Not! You completely forgot to mention the _ass clowns_ who shuttle XC trails...even if they don't run somebody over and get us banned, they still skid and take turns wide and generally destroy the trail...


I do believe you mean _fat _ ass clowns. How the effin' lazy do you have to be to shuttle a cross country trail? My God, man, wipe the Cheetos off your chin and get some self-respect.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Hollis said:


> For President!!!


You might regret that, but thank you kindly, nonetheless.


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

*No way!*



rapwithtom said:


> Hey Jackhole, you makin' fun of clydesdale racers??? Not only are many of them damn fast, but, being clydesdales, they can likely break you in half. You know who won the local cat 4 road race this weekend? A (temporarily) out of work NHLer...


Well said!!!!!!!!!! (for all the rest of us heavy type riders). And, that is pretty cool about an NHL player winning a road race. Just out of curiosity, who was it?


----------



## free-agent (Jan 12, 2004)

*Great post!*

I needed that read after a long day. Plus, I haven't been to a trail head for a bit so the visual of some dude in a sweet Olds Cutlass with T-tops, getting pumped for the big ride, crankin' Steely Dan really made my day.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Ass kisser.*



free-agent said:


> I needed that read after a long day. Plus, I haven't been to a trail head for a bit so the visual of some dude in a sweet Olds Cutlass with T-tops, getting pumped for the big ride, crankin' Steely Dan really made my day.


And then your signature says you mean otherwise.

fp


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*there is another Hello Kitty on www.bikemojo.com*

Who is an absolute whiny beeotch...Is it in the lolipops?http://www.bikemojo.com/speak/search.php?searchid=99161
That being said, many solid grumble points were brought up, but really, they are usually reserved for in my head during a second long encounter on a ride, and soon forgotten...these things must have really been festering in this HK's brain!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Just a few thoughts*

I was going to give you the benefit of the doubt, but then i saw that I ride the same trails as you, so i gotta say, i don't know what the hell you are talking about! If you are that annoyed by being on a public trail, then the problems with you, not everyone else... I think you have to take a new view on the meaning of the word "MULTI-USE TRAIL" Multi use means all different kinds of people who have different levels of skill, manners, and levels knowedge/ignorance/MTB etiquette. If you embrace this, then you won't get all pissed off when someone won't let you pass, or is playing their music in the parkin lot. You simply can't ride public trails without dealing with the stuff that apparently annoys you very badly. It's just gotta be...

And being a little-miss-complainy-pants doesn't do any good.

Oh, also, for christ's sake, get up and ride earlier!!! (i.e. not after work, everyone knows the trails are busy then. duh...)

Trails are way more fun early in the morning. Your annoyances should be reduced by a factor of ten. Try it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

as another front ranger, i'll have to agree with most of that. though i'm bad about the music thing sometimes..... *i do* at least turn it lowdown so i'm hearing it by my car only.

i think i ride more northerly than HK does, for the most part, i see the same stuff, at least at the open space parks. much less so at the nat forest places i ride, just because there are fewer overall users, and fewer riders up in those areas out purely for the max heart rate kinda ride. 

the racerboy pass thing seems to be particularly bad around the front range, at least ocmpared to other places i've ridden. probably due to all the racing types around. not that racing is bad, mind you. i like to chase a rabbit sometimes too; motivates me to see if i can catch up. but i don't treat it like a race, and don't blow myself up doing it. there are waaaaaay too many people around here much faster than me. no need to get my ego tied up in that. passed by chicks? yep, plenty of times. sure, it's humbling as a guy, but whatever. deal with it, and ride harder. FWIW, i've ridden with screampint only once, and she tore my legs off. 

the off trail stuff pisses me off as well. and people wonder why some of our front range trail spots are so freaking wide? off trail passes, and going around wet spots. sheesh. wankers worried about getting their mountain bike dirty. uphill/downhill passing? uphill should have right of way, but i don't see that happening much of the time around here. hell, if i'm heading down, i'd rather stop and wait anyhow. let the trail get nice and clear, so i can hit the lines i want going down! give hikers and horses right of way? yep, though again, some folks can't seem to make themselves do that. great, let's piss off the other trail users, and risk more bad press/trail closure crap. at the least, it can make it harder to get new trails for bikes opened. 

meh. nothing new here. i'll get off the soapbox, and hand it over to someone else now.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> Holy cannoli, Kitty, where have you been riding? I didn't run into that many freaks in my Denver days.
> 
> Everything in your post is spot on, though - esp. the music thing. How would you peeps like it if I cranked Frankie (Frank Sinatra) every time I opened the damned door?


Well, I'd think you had some style. Hope you don't have scotch on the rocks in your camelback, though. Fine for the postride, however...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I appreciate this thread in that it only further settles in my mind why I don't live near a city with a bunch of whiny weekend warriors. Good kitty. Sorry mountain biking is so frustrating for you.


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

HarryCallahan said:


> Well, I'd think you had some style. Hope you don't have scotch on the rocks in your camelback, though. Fine for the postride, however...


Luscious, actually, although I prefer a finely crafted British-style ale or Northwestern-style pale ale.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

haha, I'm turing the parking lot into a dance club tomorrow.......techno, full blast.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 21, 2004)

Hollis said:


> For President!!!


She's got my vote!


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

People are such yokels sometimes. I moved away from Denver about a year and a half ago... started riding in '92, and saw the incredible deterioration of the Jeffco Open Space trails as it happened. Those trails are being eroded to death by yo-yos who have absolutely no idea how to ride without spinning their tires or straying outside of the line. 

An earlier poster was right in that it's a LOT more pleasant up there first thing in the AM as opposed to after work - ugh! Whatta zoo. But the bottom line is that if MTBers continue to act like ass clowns then trails will continue to be closed - I know that's a big issue with the Jeffco trails.

For those wondering what an ass clown is (or any other of HK's colorful terminology) just dab your toe in the political forum... you may want to be ready to duck upon entering.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

HEY! Quit making fun of Steely Dan!!  It's not like I crank it with the windows open!

I promise to quit singing it out loud on the trail, though


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Whatever you do, in that situation don't pass me and then choke on the hill. Frankly I'd be a lot happier if you didn't even downshift.


Not that I see it in the immediate future (unless rt gets busy on GIPPER) but if you get a chance to ride with glenzx, have no fear, he is great at hitting a hill without downshifting....

scott


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

rapwithtom said:


> Scott, how long since you lived in Denver? The front range MTB trails are quite zoo-like these days. Even if I were a model of patience, I could still see occasionally going postal with some of the morons that are out there!


Hi Tom

I left Golden just over 3 years ago, and the trails were quite zoo-like then. But, as much as I could help, I was determined not to let the morons described throughout this thread affect me in such a negative way. I never said or implied that they weren't there, I just suggested an alternate method of dealing with them. Then again, I also took advantage of my grad school schedule and avoided riding the front range during prime moron time.

scott


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

dtmartin46 said:


> Well said!!!!!!!!!! (for all the rest of us heavy type riders). And, that is pretty cool about an NHL player winning a road race. Just out of curiosity, who was it?


The racer is Curtis Leschyshyn. He used to play for the Colorado Avalanche and now he plays for the Ottawa Senators, but apparently he still lives in Denver when he's not playing hockey. He won the second stage of the Boulder Stage Race last weekend, and placed fifth in the final GC (in Cat 4, in a competitive field 46 strong). If you're interested you can check the race results at http://www.boulderbikerace.com.

By the way, I just read his stats: 6'1", 208lbs, 35 years old.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> People are such yokels sometimes. I moved away from Denver about a year and a half ago... started riding in '92, and saw the incredible deterioration of the Jeffco Open Space trails as it happened. Those trails are being eroded to death by yo-yos who have absolutely no idea how to ride without spinning their tires or straying outside of the line.
> 
> An earlier poster was right in that it's a LOT more pleasant up there first thing in the AM as opposed to after work - ugh! Whatta zoo. But the bottom line is that if MTBers continue to act like ass clowns then trails will continue to be closed - I know that's a big issue with the Jeffco trails.


yep. though much of that is true of trails within, say, an hour of most metro areas. i try to hit the crowded places either on weekdays, or early on weekends. now that more high up nat forest stuff is melting/drying out, i'll be heading away from the OS parks. 
got some nice rides/exploring planned for next week. i'll have 6 days out of the 8 following wednesday morning off work to ride.......


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

pacman said:


> Don't turn it down for HK or me, turn it down for the public. We lost a local trail access point because the homeowners became annoyed by trail users parking and playing *loud* music while loading/unloading. Now the city allows parking only by those with "resident" stickers.


Pacman, do you ride in North Vancouver? This is exactly one of the reasons why the top of Mtn. Highway (Fromme) is now resident parking only.


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

*buzzkill*



Christine said:


> HEY! Quit making fun of Steely Dan!!  It's not like I crank it with the windows open!
> 
> I promise to quit singing it out loud on the trail, though


Ahh Christine, I've been a secret admirer of so many of your posts...until this one. Kinda like when *RT* posted about saddle sores....

*sigh*


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

jealous someone elses car stereo drowned out yours?

other than that good post ... i hate it when people dont get out the way or if im uphill and the downhill traffic just keeps smashin


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ok Ok, Stop, It Hurts...*

My ribs are just aching from all the laughing I've been doing over the last fifteen mins or so. There are so many funny people here posting. Kitty... I feel your pain too. I'm just much bigger than you and most people where I ride don't like playing full contact MTBing with me. So the trails are usually more open to me. And I agree with most here that there is no dishonor in being passed up on a climb. As for being passed by women, it doesn't happen here that often as most trails I ride don't seem to attract them. I am presently coaching four new MTBers on trail etiquet. One of the first things I saw myself teaching was why it is important to use individual callouts. This was because of a crash that happened ten minutes into the ride. My buddy didn't call out and the rider in front heard him down shift and they crashed. What a mess. When I had finally caught up to where they were, my buddy was getting an earful. The guy he crashed into was an off duty cop. You never know what will go wrong until it happens. Always be courteous. On a side note: Boise has far more trails capacity than any other place I've ever been. It's rare to run into a lot of people on any of the trails here, and most good trails are accessible from the city. Sooo... Don't get frustrated, move to better trails.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I read the 1st several in this thread at work--I see it is up to 70 or so replies awready--I'm not about to take the time to read 'em cause I do what the hell i want generally---which is why I look 30 instead of 42.

So I'll da*n well not yield trail and play what the heck I want at the trail head w/ windows down if I want AND if I wanna jump out on the track in frnt of another rider well he or she will yield or we'll crash or was generally so far back as to be who cares if I jumped out.

Please--------tolerate or stay da samhell home. 

Oh this isn't directed at any1 in particular----just that we waste so much time letting other people's actions get to us when we could be enjoying ourselves more if we were ahem more tolerant.

How does anyone enjoy bike festivals and tent camping and such??? Easy--tolerate and share and have fun man.

peace.

And steely dan is good---
now cra*dog and such stuff is well TOLERABLE if i just hafta !


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> People are such yokels sometimes. I moved away from Denver about a year and a half ago... started riding in '92, and saw the incredible deterioration of the Jeffco Open Space trails as it happened. Those trails are being eroded to death by yo-yos who have absolutely no idea how to ride without spinning their tires or straying outside of the line.
> 
> An earlier poster was right in that it's a LOT more pleasant up there first thing in the AM as opposed to after work - ugh! Whatta zoo. But the bottom line is that if MTBers continue to act like ass clowns then trails will continue to be closed - I know that's a big issue with the Jeffco trails.
> 
> For those wondering what an ass clown is (or any other of HK's colorful terminology) just dab your toe in the political forum... you may want to be ready to duck upon entering.


I've been riding the front range since the same time, and a few years earlier. Much of the deterioration you see on front range trails is simply due to the huge amount of traffic they see these days....well, that and plenty of misguided trail "maintenance/sterilization" activities.


----------



## mrrhames (Dec 12, 2004)

This has some rather funny posts in it.

Has anyone noticed a specific age group or biker type that creates all this unhappyness?(its fun to spell it that way) I have noticed its generally the city people, weekend warrior types that I end up disliking at that moment when it happens. Loud music is one of my biggest pet peeves at the parking lot, its just having respect for your common people of what they may like. I have earphones in my helmet when I ride.(generally I'm always the one catching up to people up and down the trails, I still hear you though)

I think maybe one way of solving a bit of this aggression towards these trail donkeys(thats what I like calling them), whether they are educated or not is for the bike shops, race days and in the beginning of trails is to show posters or small pamphlets of simple responsibilty codes. Kind of like the ski industry that has the 7 skier responsibility codes. Here I'll make the list and everyone can add to it as they see fit, perhaps this will get to someone that has more currency than I have and can make it an adopted biking thing. I'm not sure.

1. Stay in control

2. Respect and be considerate of your surroundings and fellow riders

3. Stop in a safe place to let others by

4. When riding downhill yield to uphill riders

5. Be observant of signs, trash, wildlife

6. Know how to ride safely


~MrRhames~


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

*Nice!*



Mountaingirl1961 said:


> Luscious, actually, although I prefer a finely crafted British-style ale or Northwestern-style pale ale.


Yeah, me too. I just thought the scotch would be more in keeping with Frank.


----------



## pntbutta (Mar 5, 2005)

This is why I like freeriding and dirt jumpin'(Much more laid back). But it's kinda of sucks people don't know trail etiquette......... Common courtesy really!


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Enjoying the view*

A few years back on a road bike century as i neared the 3/4 point. I found my self losing energy and falling way of my pace. About this time I was passed by an atractive young lady wearing tiger striped tights, on an extremely shapley backside. The view inspired me to hang on her rear wheel for a good 20 miles. I should have thanked her as she inspired me on a couple of levels. Incidentaly, she is welcome to pass me any time. Jim


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Jessica f*cking Simpson.


HK, I'll bet you're a firecracker in the sack 

Fun thread though, some funny observations, and some great responses too.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

more penis envy.


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

Picard said:


> You should go to spa to relax, get massages, sun bathing, get second massage, relax in steam room.


I give facials


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

I have been riding my favorite trail for over a year now and have seen maybe four other cyclists on the trail so most of your issues are new to me. (BTW, my trailhead is my front porch so I will play whatever music I choose, thank you very much.) On the trails I ride where I have encountered other riders, almost everyone is faster than me, women included, so I just get out of the way.


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

*so many rules*

I have to admit Hello's posts are entertaining and I hate Jessica Simpson as much as the next person. But this thread sure is chock full of ways to feel superior: Uncool to listen Steely Dan or Jessica Simpson, uncool to ride anything but a rigid singlespeed, uncool to follow any yielding procedure other than getting out of the sweet spot and putting down a foot. Sounds like the open, free West is learning what it's like to have too many people. We East Coasters have known what that's like for years. Coming up with codes for feeling superior to everyone else doesn't make things less crowded, though, it's only a way to make yourself and everyone else miserable when they don't live up to your standards. Anyway, I refuse to believe any mtber was listening to Jessica Simpson at the trailhead. That was at least an exaggeration for effect, right Hello? If you had said Kenny G I absolutely would have known it was fabricated.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> First things first. Upon reaching the trailhead, before leaving your car, turn off your stereo. No, I didn't say turn it down, please read slowly, I said turn it _off_. Yes, even if you're so advanced in the musical curve that you think it's a God damn public service to educate everyone else with your profound taste in music (and particularly if you think that your love of Steely Dan is shared by anybody else in the parking lot, or in the tri-state area). Just turn your music off unless you're sure you're alone, and when somebody joins you, turn it off -- not down -- immediately..


You just don't get it, do you? How am I going to establish my street cred if people can't hear me blast the music I listened to in high school?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I also extend courtesy to anyone overtaking me, but if there isn't an immediate place for me to let them by, I tell them that I'll let them by as soon as possible. I haven't met too many people that find this approach disturbing.


that's 'cause no one every passes you!   

rt - part of the scott-is-a-sstud fan club


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

wunderhorn said:


> Anyway, I refuse to believe any mtber was listening to Jessica Simpson at the trailhead. That was at least an exaggeration for effect, right Hello? If you had said Kenny G I absolutely would have known it was fabricated.


Actually, you may be right. Truth be told I don't know what it was. It was synthesized. It was poppy. And it sucked ass. So it might as well been Jessica. And two mountain biking chicks were listening to it. And last year at White Ranch I heard some guys blaring some soft jazz crap, again I don't know what it was, but it was baaaad.

And as far as yields, the climbing donkeys (heh heh! good one!) that won't move aren't that bad because they're pretty entertaining to watch, but the ones who insist on withholding the yield on the DH are the ones that really get my ire up. Even a minute or two of this can ruin a great section for another rider who has to ride your wheel too long. And this is the infraction made most often. And when you get sick of it, call out, and just take the pass they act like they didn't hear you behind them.



Honestly, whenever I hear another rider, when I'm climbing or on the DH, I pull over or veer far enough to one side and ask them if they'd like to pass. I can't remember when a call out was necessary for me to extend such an obvious courtesy.

But, all is better now. I'll be on the road bike today. And no doubt having to deal with all those POS roller-bladers taking up 3/4s of the bike path lane. Who the hell rides rollerblades anymore? Didn't they get the memo that putting the wheels in-line doesn't make roller-skating any _less _ gay?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ass clown (ás kloun) n.:
one, who, through the fault of his parents conception, is a skid mark in society's collective underwear. (https://www.ass-clown.net/)

this is an ass clown...









and so are these people...








Tiny Heinie & the Assclowns, 24 HOA Conyers, GA 2003 (actually Tiny Heinie is missing from this picture since he was at the hospital having his heart checked out after going too hard and crashing too hard)

rt


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

kronik said:


> more penis envy.


Another re-tread? I've come to expect funnier stuff from you.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Jack Hass said:


> I give facials


Really? From your avatar I'd have thought you take a few.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Guys don't like getting passed by chicks.


I do

It livens up the scenery.

Rants are great and all, but do you really think the morons are going to find enlightenment by being browbeaten in an online forum?

And don't blame me for the Jessica Simpson - I like Ashlee better - she is WAY more hard core.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I appreciate this thread in that it only further settles in my mind why I don't live near a city with a bunch of whiny weekend warriors. Good kitty. Sorry mountain biking is so frustrating for you.


 Word. Must suck.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just wondering, do you have an evil twin in Fruita?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

screampint said:


> Just wondering, do you have an evil twin in Fruita?


No, but my evil self gets there every chance I can.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> that's 'cause no one every passes you!  :


I wish that I lived (and rode) in the world that you describe...

 back atcha


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Word. Must suck.


Hey Drewdane: If establishing street cred's important to you, you don't have to blast your music at the trailhead ya know. Just do like rooster does and say stuff like _"Word." _ But when you say it be extra-sure to pull down your ball cap, cross your arms, and furrow your brow and you'll surely achieve the full suburban white rapper effect. Instant street cred!

Thanks for illustrating, Foghorn.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

wunderhorn said:


> uncool to ride anything but a rigid singlespeed.


this is a common misconception. No one (to my knowledge, which is limited) has ever stated that it is uncool to ride anything but a rigid ss. It is a fact (at least on these boards) cool to ride any bike that makes you smile....

but since the world isn't black/white, there are varying degrees of cool, and it is much cooler to get your smiles while riding a rigid ss

scott


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

At the risk of getting a beat-down by some pretty uppity, self-righteous, its-all-about-me types, I'm chiming in.

The music thing goes up my skirt too. I think its obnoxious (sp?) when I can hear another's noise too. But you're screaming at a bunch of people that probably don't do that, although your rant was kinda' humorous. Since you're so gifted with your ability to whine, why don't you do something about it instead of crying about it. Otherwise, it is what it is.

If I were on YOUR property & slowing you down, yeah, then the onus is on me to get out of your way. Otherwise, buck up! I think its cool that you're a chick that can dust a guy, but I still don't give a sh*t. It may be a freak personality trait, but I have a sense of respect for other people that seems to work in all situations. Why is it more so important for the world to come to a stop so you can spin past? Are you better than me? More important? I doubt it. Don't forget where you're riding.....public lands (I'm assuming[?])

You sound like a manipultor who takes advantage of others you percieve as weak. Just because you're an angry white female with a cause doesn't mean I'm getting out of your way. Bow down all you low-life scum! You also remind me of one of those stupic red-necks that wants keep them ****** in their place and have dinner waiting for when you get home. Try waking up to reality.

For the record: I'm home sick today and have too much time on my hands. I'm a swamp yankee, I wasn't trying to dis the red-necks. And its probably a good thing that we never happen to be riding at the same place at the same time.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Rooster said:


> At the risk of getting a beat-down by some pretty uppity, self-righteous, its-all-about-me types, I'm chiming in.
> 
> The music thing goes up my skirt too. I think its obnoxious (sp?) when I can hear another's noise too. But you're screaming at a bunch of people that probably don't do that, although your rant was kinda' humorous. Since you're so gifted with your ability to whine, why don't you do something about it instead of crying about it. Otherwise, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


You're definitely one of the "endless excuses" guys. OMG. Trust me, your friends are _so _ sick of you.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> You're definitely one of the "endless excuses" guys. OMG. Trust me, your friends are _so _ sick of you.


 You're sitting there like a vulture to waiting bash somebody. Nice AND pathetic.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Rooster said:


> You're sitting there like a vulture to waiting bash somebody. Nice AND pathetic.


Dude, what's pathetic is you taking me seriously. Lighten up. I'm just a nutcase with a keyboard.

... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

I like to ride behind girls. Especially if they have nice arses. Then I like to find a quite spot in the woods. To reflect.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thought I was...*



Hello Kitty said:


> You're definitely one of the "endless excuses" guys. OMG. Trust me, your friends are _so _ sick of you.


I thought I was the only endless excuse guy. Dammit! I am super pissed that someone is edging in on my territory as the old fat endless excuse guy who shuttles XC trails.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Hey Drewdane: If establishing street cred's important to you, you don't have to blast your music at the trailhead ya know. Just do like rooster does and say stuff like _"Word." _ But when you say it be extra-sure to pull down your ball cap, cross your arms, and furrow your brow and you'll surely achieve the full suburban white rapper effect. Instant street cred!
> 
> Thanks for illustrating, Foghorn.


 **Wanted this jpg to be in a different location, but can't edit jpg's**


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Rooster said:


> *Pirated*


You know, I have never, ever, ever seen that before. My word Foghorn, you win.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

HK; What are you wearing?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

kronik said:


> I like to ride behind girls. Especially if they have nice arses. Then I like to find a quite spot in the woods. To reflect.


Reflect.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good advice from my grandfather.*

Don't get in a pissing contest with a skunk.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Dude, what's pathetic is you taking me seriously. Lighten up. I'm just a nutcase with a keyboard.
> 
> ... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


 
*Pirated*


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> HK; What are you wearing?


Now, or when I have a powerful need to reflect?


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Now, or when I have a powerful need to reflect?


MeeYOW!


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> ... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


Someone is pretty sure of thier self......


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

*soft jazz, yuck*

As a rant connoiseur and hater of crappy music, you should check out Pat Metheny's rant on Kenny G from a few years back, if you haven't already. Google the two and it'll come up. "Musical necrophilia" was my favorite part.

I have played Mahler 5 at the trailhead (loud it goes w/o saying). But I only do that with the windows up and never around people: Even though I think it makes me cool they think it makes me a dork. Can't please everybody.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Trail etiquette makes it nicer for all of us. I do my best to remember to follow the rules. Of course, not letting other riders or girls pass isn't how I reaffirm my manhood. If you're faster, I'll let you pass, even if you're a Hamster on a Unicycle. I'd rather watch girls in front of me that behind me anyway. 

I think what is annoying is the loud music. I have my Pathfinder up with with an amp and a sub (something I inherited from a buddy who upgraded) but I rarely crank it up that high- it just sounds better with an amp. I've NEVER met someone who wasn't annoyed by some driver blasting music loud enough to hear 100 ft away or more. Maybe I just don't like drawing attention to myself but that's just how I like it.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> Hey Drewdane: If establishing street cred's important to you, you don't have to blast your music at the trailhead ya know.


See, I just like to put my markers down. I know when I pull up to the trailhead blasting the Clash or the B-52s, all the under-25 chickies in the parking lot are looking at each other and saying "Who's the dude with the cool tunes? He's so retro and edgy!" Then they all go home and throw out their Eminem and Jessica Simpson CDs.

Word, yo.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

LMAO Funny I just spewed my drink thanks kitty


----------



## santa_cruzer (Mar 22, 2005)

Well said.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> ... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


I'd be careful with that bold statement.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

Someone blasting music would be of no real consequence in the car parks of trails here in the UK. The UK is so small, that you can't get away from the sounds of everyday life.. there is always a nearby road or flightpath to ruin the nature more than anyone's music....

Other peoples music is nearly always ****.


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello Kitty said:


> Duly noted. But if that's all you find annoying about me then you're clearly not paying enough attention.


Well, I dont really know you that well. If you'd like me to go deeper into why I find you annoying ill be more than happy to. It seems to me the whole catalyst for this rant was someone playing Jessica Simpson, correction, blasting Jessica Simpson in your face. For this, I feel for you. Words cannot express the pain you must have gone through during this ordeal. However, to start this post, and claim it to be in any way educational, would be a lie. I dont like liars. I dont like people that generalize and call them all idiots. I dont like people, who when gisagreed with, falsely accuse that person of having done the things they dont like. Basically, i find you annoying because you claim to be helping, when really you're just being a self righteous pr1ck. To conclude, I do find you annoying, but I also find you to have qualities which i dislike most in humans, so maybe annoying doesnt describe you accuratly anymore.


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

If a person wants to listen to music while they prep their bike then they have the right to. Not so loud that the wildlife is scared away but you have no right to ask people to turn it OFF.

Callouts are necessary because you cannot guarantee that the other rider will hear your wheels crunching the gravel/dirt. As hard as I am usually breathing on a big climb, a 4-wheeler could be behind me and I would not know it. Which is better, a quick “passing on your left” or a collision with a rider that dodges a root right when you are trying to pass them.

“Just shut the hell up.” Wow, for someone attempting to make the mountain bike world a better place you sure have a pissy attitude. 

I'll add my own pet peave: Mountain bikers that think they know the exact right way everyone should act in every situation. I bet you're a load of fun on a group ride.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Hyper cadence! Yes, thats exactly what it is. Its funny.
> 
> Sabine


I prefer to call it the _hamster dance_. Silly little buggers running madly on that squeaky wheel...


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

This is among the most entertaining threads in a long while! Right up there with Pete's "Goodbye Passion" thread! HK seems to have caught quite a haul; hook, line AND sinker (er, hopefully I got the fishing reference correct). Nice work!


LMFAO JD, "Hamster Dance"! That is fluckin' funny.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*The Front Rage*



Hello Kitty said:


> First things first.  Upon reaching the trailhead, before leaving your car, turn off your stereo.
> 
> Secondly, generally speaking, it's not a race out there. Or at least one that you already lost as soon as another rider catches your wheel. You look like an idiot when you deny reality, speed up, and unnecessarily withhold the yield from your fellow mountain bikers.
> 
> ...


Some of the many things that help us differentiate between mountain bikers and a just another person on a mountain bike.

An excellent rant. I'm sure your face looks quite becoming in that particular hue of blue.

I really like the "I think I'm fast" set, especially if they hamster dance away without the intent of yielding. It gives me an excuse to buzz their rear tire with my front tire and that usually scares the hell out of them.

BTW, not all freaks are bad, but I'm almost certain that all assclowns are.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Freakin perfect*

Spot on!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

sportsman said:


> (unless rt gets busy on GIPPER) but if you get a chance to ride with glenzx, have no fear, he is great at hitting a hill without downshifting....
> 
> scott


Wha..? Whens GIPPER then? Are we piling in the Element for a roadtrip at that time? 

As for not downshifting, it's the least I can do on a hard, steep section when theres an SS'er behind - especially stronger ones - like all the billy-badasses here on MTBR!  Well, you anyhow..... haven't ridden with the others yet. I'll be afraid of the Pink Pint Sized Terror from Atlanta, however - when were rockin' at GIPPER.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

J.D. said:


> I really like the "I think I'm fast" set, especially if they hamster dance away without the intent of yielding. It gives me an excuse to buzz their rear tire with my front tire and that usually scares the hell out of them.
> 
> .


Uh oh!

She was already doing a fine job of bringing out all sorts of humorless dolts to post! Now we're going to get the usual suspects who just can't get through a day unless there is something here to give them a sense of humor failure!


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> Uh oh!
> 
> She was already doing a fine job of bringing out all sorts of humorless dolts to post! Now we're going to get the usual suspects who just can't get through a day unless there is something here to give them a sense of humor failure!


Yeah man, I thought I saw you post in this thread earlier...

Just to harsh you further, I'm headed out to ride somewhere somewhat remote for this nutty zoo. I doubt I'll find anyone's tire to buzz, but if I do, I'll report back post haste.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> You know, I have never, ever, ever seen that before. My word Foghorn, you win.


You said 'word'. Instant street cred for you!


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

TwistedCrank said:


> HK; What are you wearing?


I bet a maxi pad


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

mrrhames said:


> This has some rather funny posts in it.
> 
> Has anyone noticed a specific age group or biker type that creates all this unhappyness?(its fun to spell it that way) I have noticed its generally the city people, weekend warrior types that I end up disliking at that moment when it happens. Loud music is one of my biggest pet peeves at the parking lot, its just having respect for your common people of what they may like. I have earphones in my helmet when I ride.(generally I'm always the one catching up to people up and down the trails, I still hear you though)
> 
> ...


Good rules, but you better add one more:

7. Be extremely courteous to hikers and horseback riders. Remember that the hiker/horseback rider you piss off today will be the yo-yo in a suit trying to get your trail closed tomorrow.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Super loud music always ticks me off a bit but what helps is to try to be more tolerant- it's easier and less stressful that way. I've been trying to chill out this past year and not let idiots (or people I perceive to be idiots) piss me off. I think it's working but it take so much practice. 

I used to be all charged up, opinionated, and gung-ho about stuff but the new me is more tolerant and probably a better, kinder, friend to my friends  

Let's see how long this lasts  

Just a thought since changing the world is as tough- almost as tough as that poor John Kerry trying to act like he had a spine. Ooh, maybe I should not have said that- it was just a personal opnion and not a political statement in any way


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm such an Idiot*

for not reading this thread sooner. FROTFLMAO! 



Hello Kitty said:


> Guys don't like getting passed by chicks.


Oh not ME! I have my slow days, but I'm quick enough that the ladies who have passed me have yet to give me any thing to complain about at all.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

LOL, she apparently knows you!

This is a funny thread. Only applicable for places with too many riders, I think.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Dude, what's pathetic is you taking me seriously. Lighten up. I'm just a nutcase with a keyboard.
> 
> ... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


You done good, HK. Go buy yourself some socks.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> 7. Be extremely courteous to hikers and horseback riders. Remember that the hiker/horseback rider you piss off today will be the yo-yo in a suit trying to get your trail closed tomorrow.


Or else the horses will leave big piles of horse doo-dee in the trails.

No.

Wait.

They already do that.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

I always loved this quote:

"Man! You go through life, you try to be nice to people, you struggle to resist the urge to punch in the face, and for what? For some pimply little puke to treat like dirt unless you're on a _team. Well, I'm better than dirt -- well, most kinds of dirt. I mean, not that fancy store-bought dirt. That stuff's loaded with nutrients. I -- I can't compete with that stuff".- Moe


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*HK and others who get it*

Thanks for the laughs. Even you JD.

Hello Kitty, if I weren't already married, I would ask you out. I don't think it would work, but I am sure that we could have some really fun arguments.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

Frozenspokes said:


> Thanks for the laughs. Even you JD.
> 
> Hello Kitty, if I weren't already married, I would ask you out. I don't think it would work, but I am sure that we could have some really fun arguments.


A) Yours is far too small.
B) She is a male truck driver from the Bronx.


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

kronik said:


> A) Yours is far too small.
> B) She is a male truck driver from the Bronx.


hahahhahhahahahahahah


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

You know HK, many of the above posters are right - the people who really need to see this most likely aren't here. I propose that the bicycle industry start printing out a safety warning style sticker to adorn the top tubes of new mountainbikes, you know those of the "learn how to use a QR, or your wheels may fall off " variety.

I actually had the pleasure of watching one of the types you described in your original post catch his front wheel on a root mid turn and scorpion, at speed, 2 feet in front of me last night. We were coming down the fast winding section of Indian Creek and he absolutely refused to pull off for half second and yield the trail.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

you were going DOWN and expected the other rider to yield, oh you bad boy. 
"yield to up hill traffic' would likely be one of those stickers on the new bike.
I personally enjoy watching people going downhill shred past me and I usually pull way off for them...let er rip.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

TubeSSnapper said:


> you were going DOWN and expected the other rider to yield, oh you bad boy.
> "yield to up hill traffic' would likely be one of those stickers on the new bike.
> I personally enjoy watching people going downhill shred past me and I usually pull way off for them...let er rip.


Both of us were going down, and the other rider is an aquaintence. It only bothered me because we were riding with a group of about 9 and I couldn't slow down and give him space to find his way further down the trail without mucking up the other 7 people behind me. You would think that common sense would dictate against leading out a long fast downhill when you are one of the slower riders in a group.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

andy f said:


> You done good, HK. Go buy yourself some socks.


Straight up.

_andy f has one of the coolest signature lines out there, fwiw_


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Straight up.
> 
> _andy f has one of the coolest signature lines out there, fwiw_


Dammit Glen. You made me google.

"...Mechanical Avunculogratulation, for example, is how to build machines for greeting uncles."

Looks like an interesting book. Now I'll have to read something too.

My brain already hurts.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Amen to that*



s1ngletrack said:


> You would think that common sense would dictate against leading out a long fast downhill when you are one of the slower riders in a group.


A guy that I used to ride with in TN would always want to lead out the descents even though he knew I was a much faster descender than he was. Talk about crushing someones groove.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> Holy cannoli, Kitty, where have you been riding? I didn't run into that many freaks in my Denver days.
> 
> Everything in your post is spot on, though - esp. the music thing. How would you peeps like it if I cranked Frankie (Frank Sinatra) every time I opened the damned door?


There is nothing wrong with Frank..waaaay better than a lot of the stuff blaring from the MTBers in So Cal...the world could use more class...

but the best sound really is nature. I never realized how much you drown it on a bike until I went singlespeed.


----------



## Tex Mannz (May 10, 2004)

Hey Kitty,
I kind of hear ya, but it seems very sad that the whole trail biking experience has come to this. I'm a bit older...I bought my first Mt. bike in '79 and rode in So Cal. Back then we were happy to see someone else out on the trail enjoying the experience. We stopped, we talked, we shared. It was a way to be off the freeway so to speak. Now it seems the freeway has come to us out on the trail. 

Am I bitter that so many folks have discovered the joy of Mt. Biking? No not really, because riding your bike is the ultimate (IMHO). Try to teach the new riders...Calling them F*&^ing idiots doesn't do anything but bring us all down. My 2 cents for the day...
But I have to say I spewed coffee with the comeback to the facial remark...play nice kitty.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> , you won't mind the view. And that's coming from a straight chick.


I would put up with loud music for a good view, especially one that is certified by "straight chick".

Seriously though, Hello Kitty is on to something here, as are many of the other posters. We all share the trails, and no one has the right to impose their wishes on the other trail users. Too many MTBers, though not the majority, give the impression that we only care about getting cast in the next Mtn. Dew add...that group needs to mature. The rest of us just need to be patient with them and lead by example.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

Mountaingirl1961 said:


> . How would you peeps like it if I cranked Frankie (Frank Sinatra) every time I opened the damned door?


Please do...Frank is one of the greats!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

SprSonik said:


> The rest of us just need to be patient with them and lead by example.


I prefer to lead by staying in front, doing the hamster dance and listening to the Clash and B-52s on my IPod...

scott


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Stophovr6 said:


> Well, I dont really know you that well. If you'd like me to go deeper into why I find you annoying ill be more than happy to. It seems to me the whole catalyst for this rant was someone playing Jessica Simpson, correction, blasting Jessica Simpson in your face. For this, I feel for you. Words cannot express the pain you must have gone through during this ordeal. However, to start this post, and claim it to be in any way educational, would be a lie. I dont like liars. I dont like people that generalize and call them all idiots. I dont like people, who when gisagreed with, falsely accuse that person of having done the things they dont like. Basically, i find you annoying because you claim to be helping, when really you're just being a self righteous pr1ck. To conclude, I do find you annoying, but I also find you to have qualities which i dislike most in humans, so maybe annoying doesnt describe you accuratly anymore.


I'm sorry, did you say something? I've tried to get through your post three times, but I keep falling asleep.



frozenspokes said:


> A guy that I used to ride with in TN would always want to lead out the descents even though he knew I was a much faster descender than he was. Talk about crushing someones groove.


How deeply petty does a person have to be to do this? I run into some jack ass that shares this same bizarre need to bottleneck anyone faster behind him on a DH about once every two weeks. Who _are _ these guys? They seriously need to be b*tchslapped.

I used to ride with a group of guys and a couple of their friends would do this. Sh*t riders. No grace. _Constantly _ riding over their heads. Squirrley ass holes through and through. OMG, and _relentless _ with the excuses. And as soon as the DH came, of course they'd scamper to the front and insist on holding a spot they didn't (and couldn't) earn the whole way down. And at the end they were really proud of themselves because they "beat" everybody to the end. Not only did I stop riding with them, I stopped hanging with them. Who needs it? In any context, the psychology that's behind the bottlenecker isn't worth knowing very well or very long.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

*Question for RAMPAGE...*

Boise??? I am looking to move up that way in 06. Is it as good as the mags say it is? And don't worry, I am not a SoCal downhiller who shuttles 500ft climbs on a >50lb rig.

I drove up Bogus Basin and checked out the foothills this past weekend. Looks beautiful, and open enough for at least one more rider.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I'm sorry, did you say something? I've tried to get through your post three times, but I keep falling asleep.


Guess that roadie ride didn't displace any of that hostility..


----------



## Stophovr6 (Feb 17, 2005)

Im sorry, maybe this will keep you awake.
YOU ARE A C**T


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Tex Mannz said:


> Hey Kitty,
> I kind of hear ya, but it seems very sad that the whole trail biking experience has come to this. I'm a bit older...I bought my first Mt. bike in '79 and rode in So Cal. Back then we were happy to see someone else out on the trail enjoying the experience. We stopped, we talked, we shared. It was a way to be off the freeway so to speak. Now it seems the freeway has come to us out on the trail.
> 
> Am I bitter that so many folks have discovered the joy of Mt. Biking? No not really, because riding your bike is the ultimate (IMHO). Try to teach the new riders...Calling them F*&^ing idiots doesn't do anything but bring us all down. My 2 cents for the day...
> But I have to say I spewed coffee with the comeback to the facial remark...play nice kitty.


I would, but it's so _boring_. And on the trail, I promise, I'm one of the most polite and laid back riders you will ever come across. Honestly, even to ass holes who withhold a yield, I'm very, very sweet. I just _think _ they're idiots.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Stophovr6 said:


> Im sorry, maybe this will keep you awake.
> YOU ARE A C**T


Dude, this is _way _ too easy. Come see me after you spend a few months back in the AAAs.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

sportsman said:


> Guess that roadie ride didn't displace any of that hostility..


Actually, it _did_.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

*jugs out.*



Hello Kitty said:


> Dude, this is _way _ too easy. Come see me after you spend a few months back in the AAAs.


for the lads.


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Dude, this is _way _ too easy. Come see me after you spend a few months back in the AAAs.


Ok, that did it...

I officially have a crush on Hello Kitty!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*uphill/downhill yeild issues*

I think that mountain bikers have to use judgement when yeilding the uphill/downhill to another biker. If it is a mellow trail, and the pace is not fast on the downhill, then the biker going should yeild. If the DH is fast and/or technical, then the biker going up is to yeild. Remember, nothing is set in stone....

Oh, yeah, in my neck of the woods, there never is any excuses about being slow/fast. It ain't about egos here in Nor Cal...


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

glenzx said:


> Straight up.
> 
> _andy f has one of the coolest signature lines out there, fwiw_


Thanks. I take it you read Foucault's Pendulum?


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

*Make way for the young*

Man, I miss the Old Passion Board. I could have read this in a quarter of the time.

Kitty - ride on girl! 










Please excuse the lack of helmet - it was a very wet day.

ON YOUR RIGHT!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

What is uncool are folks that don't yield to the uphill rider who is on a rigid ss and just twelve years old! My son and I went riding on Sunday and some guys were in such a hurry (on a busy trail) that they ran him off the trail on a fairly steep little up. Guess they didn't know the rules of pulling over for the fully rigid ss...


----------



## cbehnke (Nov 22, 2004)

*Love to marvel at 'em*



Hello Kitty said:


> I might just see it more often than you do. Guys don't like getting passed by chicks. They really, really don't. Some of them will damn near give themselves a coronary trying to avoid it.
> 
> And (not directed at you sportsman) do I really have to say that not ALL mountain bikers do this? Of course they don't. But some (too many sometimes) do. Hence the open letter. If it doesn't apply to you, there is no need to get all hurt and pouty.


I for one, am a male and I would never not yield to a female rider just becuase she is a she. I ride the denver front range, so i'll be looking for ya kitty and i'll definetly yield...call me out and i'll scoot to the side for a much needed breather


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Tirades on the internets are the awesomest. And, coming from someone who rides trails that are more packed than a rollerblader's hind quarters, I can honestly say that I observe these same transgressions. _Every. Single. Ride._

Of course, being from South Florida where every moron with "springs" on their bike wants to "hit the trails", I've got to add the following suggestions.

When you ride in nothing but spandex and a fanny pack, you do not in fact look like a man stallion. Seriously, even Richard Simmons thinks you look gay. And please, please, please don't come talk to me in this get up and then start doing stretches mid conversation. I shouldn't know that your right testicle is larger than your left before I even know your name.

Please, please, please don't head into the trails helmetless with your infant strapped to your chest in one of those bizarro baby backpacks. I'm all for survival of the fittest, but this is just going to far. Those backpacks are for the sole purpose of talking on your cell while giving the finger to passerbys. Keep it that way.

Please, please, please don't wear any spandex that is purple and/or heather grey and made of more than %80 cotton. You're sweat laden ass crack is visable from 100 feet behind you. This is Florida, we know what swamp ass is without you giving an visual demonstration.

Ahhhh, that feels better. Wow, you know what? It turns out that venting on an internet forum way more relaxing, not to mention less time consuming, than finding sleeping hobos to kick. Thanks Ms. Kitty!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

**Catzilla..*

Thanks...rofl...

 R.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Katana said:


> If the DH is fast and/or technical, then the biker going up is to yeild.


If someone climbing and on the bike it's far more difficult to get going again for that person than the person going downhill, thus the downhill rider yields. If, however, the uphill person can't make the climb, then they should step aside for the downhill rider.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

cbehnke said:


> I for one, am a male and I would never not yield to a female rider just becuase she is a she. I ride the denver front range, so i'll be looking for ya kitty and i'll definetly yield...call me out and i'll scoot to the side for a much needed breather


You'll know it's me when your eyes tear up upon setting them on _the _ most gorgeous Yeti ASR custom build ever to hit the trails. Oh yeah, and if you have any doubts, I also ride with a Hello Kitty watch. It's pink, with Hello Kitty in a bumble bee suit and a lady bug in her hair.



With the hills _finally _ dry, and a forecast that doesn't suck, hopefully we'll cross paths soon.



catzilla said:


> Tirades on the internets are the awesomest. And, coming from someone who rides trails that are more packed than a rollerblader's hind quarters...


OK, I'm officially stealing this. LOL!!!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Then I'm thinking that you and I have a very avid mutual mountainbiking friend. Funny thing, both Front Range gals I ride with share the same name.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Please, please, please don't wear any spandex that is purple and/or heather grey


Is electric blue ok? I'm pretty sure I've still got some shorts that color left over from the 80s.


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Good idea, Kitty....*



Hello Kitty said:


> Some doesn't even begin to cover it.
> 
> Who said quickly? I'm quite patient when a yield is required.  It's the idiots that won't give it up that try my patience. I just patiently ride behind them, watch their legs flailing, and pass after they tucker out. I'm just telling you how stupid it looks.
> 
> And I get passed too. But when I do, before an approaching rider has to say anything, I just veer to the left or right, or stop entirely if necessary, and let the faster rider go by, and usually extend a nicety as they do. Try it sometime.


....extending niceties to other riders might promote more harmony and less Jessica Simpson. Generally love your p.o.v. and acerbic wit, keep up the good work.

Ken

ps: got any pics of your extended niceties?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Screampint is right. Uphill has right of way not only in biking, but also road and offroad vehicles for the same reasons. If you can't control yourself downhill, don't make excuses, Katana. Here in Northern California I hope you don't violate my right of way, or I'll be having to violate you.


----------



## DragonHan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't mind the other riders on the trail, and most of the time I don't mind their music. Even if its not my top choice, it can still get my pumped. Unless its Jessica Simpson, there should be a punishment for that. Point is: I like the other bikers but I can't stand the people in the city after my ride. I mean, is it really that hard to drive? I'm wearing bright yellow spandex over my whole body, I know you see me, so don't pull out in front of me. I guess the city is just a shock after a good, ass-clown free, nature ride.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

DragonHan said:


> I don't mind the other riders on the trail, and most of the time I don't mind their music. Even if its not my top choice, it can still get my pumped. Unless its Jessica Simpson, there should be a punishment for that. Point is: I like the other bikers but I can't stand the people in the city after my ride. I mean, is it really that hard to drive? I'm wearing bright yellow spandex over my whole body, I know you see me, so don't pull out in front of me. I guess the city is just a shock after a good, ass-clown free, nature ride.


On that note, anybody but me drive way too fast after a particularly dialed-in ride? It's like everybody's in slow motion on the highway and everything just makes too much sense ...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

18 Rd smooths out considerably with speed...


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> What is uncool are folks that don't yield to the uphill rider who is on a rigid ss and just twelve years old! My son and I went riding on Sunday and some guys were in such a hurry (on a busy trail) that they ran him off the trail on a fairly steep little up. Guess they didn't know the rules of pulling over for the fully rigid ss...


I hope that you explained the rules to them, and then dropped them..


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Quick, MUM, grab my hand!!!!!!!!*



M-U-M said:


> Man, I miss the Old Passion Board. I could have read this in a quarter of the time.
> 
> Kitty - ride on girl!
> 
> ...


Maybe we can find our way out of this modern morass together! I get dizzy looking for little white squares instead of the blatantly obvious color change we used to get after we read a post in a long thread.

See you in MoWab in the fall?

Ken


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Katana said:


> I think that mountain bikers have to use judgement when yeilding the uphill/downhill to another biker. If it is a mellow trail, and the pace is not fast on the downhill, then the biker going should yeild. If the DH is fast and/or technical, then the biker going up is to yeild. Remember, nothing is set in stone....
> 
> Oh, yeah, in my neck of the woods, there never is any excuses about being slow/fast. It ain't about egos here in Nor Cal...


I may be narrowminded, but I can think of no circumstances when someone riding up the hill should yield to to someone riding down the hill. If the DH is fast and/or technical, then the climb is technical and it is probably much more difficult to resume the climb after stopping then it would be to resume the descent after climbing. I know, spoken like a xc geek that likes to climb.

scott


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

DragonHan I'm wearing bright yellow spandex over my whole body said:


> You'd better watch out for catzilla in your bright yellow spandex. especially if your testicles are misshapen and you're showing some swamp-ass...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Didn't have the chance. They were descending and we were ascending. I had the inner struggle (multiple personalities, you could say) of the momma bear wanting to take them out and the nurturing teacher showing how to control ones behavior and explaining the errors of others. This time the teacher won (she usually does, the b*tch). If my son hadn't acted with speed and pulled over, there would have been inadvertent contact, that would have been enough to call the momma bear out to the mat.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

andy f said:


> Thanks. I take it you read Foucault's Pendulum?


Yep. Funny, after forkboy mentioned it I googled it, and was close - in my mind I thought the translation "remove the stick from yer but(t)", but google came up with this: (my Piedmontese dialect is a wee bit rusty...) 

_*...* In Foucault's Pendulum this attitude is summed up in the Piedmontese dialect
expression "*Ma* *gavte* la *nata*," roughly, "Take the cork out of your ass."_


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

*Reading this stuff...*

...sure beats watching TV.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Didn't have the chance. They were descending and we were ascending. I had the inner struggle (multiple personalities, you could say) of the momma bear wanting to take them out and the nurturing teacher showing how to control ones behavior and explaining the errors of others. This time the teacher won (she usually does, the b*tch). If my son hadn't acted with speed and pulled over, there would have been inadvertent contact, that would have been enough to call the momma bear out to the mat.


momma bear should've told the cub to hang tight, and then dropped the descent, caught the miscreants, gave them a piece of your mind (starting with..Do you know who I am! Do you visit MTBR?! I am SCREAMpint!!!!! You _will_ listen to me, you _will[/] strive to keep singletrack narrow, you will yield to climbers, particularly me and mine on SSs, and you WILLturn around and follow me back up the hill to apologize to Screampint's progeny. Try to keep up!

scott_


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*It's everything and more...*



SprSonik said:


> Boise??? I am looking to move up that way in 06. Is it as good as the mags say it is? And don't worry, I am not a SoCal downhiller who shuttles 500ft climbs on a >50lb rig.
> 
> I drove up Bogus Basin and checked out the foothills this past weekend. Looks beautiful, and open enough for at least one more rider.


Another rider who posts here is from Boise. Though I don't know him, I know the trails he's riding in his posted pictures. Here is the link to those pics:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=67391

They are winter pics, but they are still great. I will get some pics up soon. We have hundreds of miles of trails here. All are accessible from town without driving. There are a few that you have to drive to, like one of Justen's, which is off of Bogus Basin Road. It's almost all down hill. You drive up, ride down, and enjoy the white knuckle effect. We have some fairly technical trails here, but more cruising trails than anything. Plus, we have a snowboard resort 30 mins from us. Rivers everywhere, deserts, forests, everything an outdoorsy person dreams about. You'll love it here.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*Piedmontese?*

Isn't that what they speak up around Greenville/Spartanburg?


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I've got to admit, HK, your attitude aroused me somewhat - judging by the keyboard lift - about 50%. HK, my Wife and I are looking for a teammate for the "24Hours of BigOAgain"...

"The racer is Curtis Leschyshyn. He used to play for the Colorado Avalanche and now he plays for the Ottawa Senators, but apparently he still lives in Denver when he's not playing hockey. He won the second stage of the Boulder Stage Race last weekend, and placed fifth in the final GC (in Cat 4, in a competitive field 46 strong). If you're interested you can check the race results at http://www.boulderbikerace.com.

By the way, I just read his stats: 6'1", 208lbs, 35 years old."

Hockey players pad their stats he's on the smaller size, my guess is about six foot & 190lbs.

Speaking as an ex hockey player, HK, I'm well equipped, at least 7"...


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

*Make his post a sticky!*

I've given up yelling at rude and inconsiderate beginner riders on trail etiquette, they don't get it anyway.

I figure their raging hormones are better released around a few victims on a trail rather than burning car tires and spinning sideshows in residential areas where there are many more people in more danger.

Your notice here may be received better without the adversarial reaction that happens face to face when an advanced rider criticizes a beginner.

One comment.

On singletrack both directions should try to stop if possible. Sometimes downhill can't in time (such as blind corner surprise) or uphill can't easily, and sometimes it's flat and no-one has the "right-of-way" but it's still dangerous or just rude to not stop and let the more challenged or quicker rider by on singletrack.

Thanks for the excellent public service announcement! Perhaps this should be a sticky on MTBR in "General" and every forum.

- ray


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> ... and one that would dust your ass in a _minute _ on the trail ...


Another notch on the keyboard HK. Can I be an admirer even if I like Steely Dan?


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

I like to look at the girls arses.

I said that already.


----------



## Intensesaddleman (Nov 9, 2004)

*I love you too!*

I couldn't have said it better myself. You go girl!


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> How deeply petty does a person have to be to do this? I run into some jack ass that shares this same bizarre need to bottleneck anyone faster behind him on a DH about once every two weeks. Who _are _ these guys? They seriously need to be b*tchslapped.


Any guy that doesn't like to be passed by women needs to come to my stomping ground for a while. I get passed on the trail all the time by women! Just to name a few local (maybe a couple not so local) women that have blazed past me:

Alison Sydor
Amber Chorney
Leslie Tomlinson
Cindy Devine
Claire Tomlinson
Chrissy Redden
screampint

and the list goes on ... oooo my poor male pride is crushed.

Kn.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*I'm with Kidwoo on this one...*

Nice rant!  Some french cries with your wah-burger, HK? </joedirt>

However, I'll take your advice into consideration if/when I go to major "MTB destinations" and such. I'm slow anyhoos and usually am bird watching instead of out to set PRs or go all racer-x.

As for now, I'll stick to my "TOP SECRET" trails (see below), blaring my horrible tunes (including Sinatra), then listening to mp3s on the ride, blocking everything by setting my bike down in the middle of the singletrack, braiding trails, making stunts (I've got a ramp off an old Lincoln Continental hood on one trail), riding in the mud, wearing obnoxious clothing (maybe I'll even get some bibs!), then pop a few rounds off, post-ride, while drinking Bud with a lip full of Skoal (awright, so I'm not a man's man, no Cope for me.  .), and if anyone says something to me, then I'll give them the old 6th, 21st, and 17th letters in the alphabet..................it's not likely though, we have a population density of less than 1 person per square mile... 

The only other person who's even ridden the local trails is from the next county over. No need for the IMBA here, no access issues, however, it's wise to have an mx bike to break trails in. Nothing like the sound of a 4-stroke revving at the trailhead to disturb that peace and quiet. 

"If the broken glass and barbed wire don't get you, the goatheads and cow $4i7 will."


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> When you take all the fat out of the hot dogs, all you can taste is the hog anus!
> 
> - Homer Simpson


That's too funny! Did he really say that?


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

RobW said:


> That's too funny! Did he really say that?


Oh yeah ... in that whiny voice only Homer can do, after Apu informed him that the Quickee Mart was going with fat-free hot dogs! Can't remember which episode, though.

Kn.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

RobW said:


> Another notch on the keyboard HK. Can I be an admirer even if I like Steely Dan?


Yes, but you must be aware that I draw the line at Phil Collins.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Yes, but you must be aware that I draw the line at Phil Collins.


Oh C'mon - I listened to that song you have linked.

That can't even compare to "No Jacket Required"

There's this girl that's been on my mind
All the time, Sussudio oh oh
Now she don't even know my name
But I think she likes me just the same
Sussudio oh oh

Sing along - you know you know it. You know you love it. You know you want to rub up on it all freaky-like.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Oh C'mon - I listened to that song you have linked.


The White Stripes one? I _love _ the little mosh pit diving kitten. 

And if you went and got "Sussudio" stuck in my head, you'll see what cranky's all about a little later.

Gone ridin' 
~hk


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*the post was funny*

I avoid all the front range hotspots most times so do not deal with those issues too often. Tend to road ride more unless I'm off to WP, CB or NED.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty and Catzilla for entertainer of the month!


----------



## (:aP (May 13, 2004)

*****!!!
but thanx fer the reminders.
Last week I actually DID leave my CD playn while unloading - for the first time in 5 years!! DOH!!
I'm so stupid ! I thought I was just listening to a song I enjoyed!! I'm so inconsiderate!
But I do love watchn athletic wimmen pedln the trails fast! There's just too many sittn around gettn fat. Keep on truckn and dont be polite for anybody!!!


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Oh Thanks....*

My mother just came in the room and saw this http://www.rathergood.com/independent_woman/ on my screen while I was taking a shower....

She called me a dork =(

=)


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I love that site! Found it a while ago, can't remember how, but my kids love those kittens.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*rapwithtom*

_Your everlasting summer 
You can see it fading fast 
So you grab a piece of something 
That you think is gonna last 
You wouldn't know a diamond 
If you held it in your hand 
The things you think are precious 
I can't understand

CHORUS: 
Are you reelin' in the years 
Stowin' away the time 
Are you gatherin' up the tears 
Have you had enough of mine

You been tellin' me you're a genius 
Since you were seventeen 
In all the time I've known you 
I still don't know what you mean 
The weekend at the college 
Didn't turn out like you planned 
The things that pass for knowledge 
I can't understand

CHORUS

I spend a lot of money 
And I spent a lot of time 
The trip we made in Hollywood 
Is etched upon my mind 
After all the things we've done and seen 
You find another man 
The things you think are useless 
I can't understand _

Whoah, sorry....didn't know somebody was riding behind me!


----------



## Spongedog (Dec 23, 2003)

"ass clown" was actually coined by the writers of the movie _Office Space_. I believe that the main guy was describing his boss as a "no talent ass clown".


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

That is a great site. Now, whenever I hear certain songs on the radio, I'm like, "KITTENS!!" 

It's also how I finally learned the lyrics to the Viking song ("Viking kittens!!!")

Again, I wonder: At what age does a person become immune to the stupidity of computer cartoons?


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

This thread reminds me of when my grandfather used to tell me, "i'll give you something to cry about."
i will never yeild to anyone from Texas.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

*I like ot see them suffer*

I personally like to see the idiots who try to speed up suffer. I would perfer that they fall in behind and suffer but being the target of someone elses self inflicted suffering is enjoyable.

I am not in to all the rage though. It's much easier on your constitution of you just relax and concern yourself with yourself rather than others.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

I haven't read more than the first page but I do see most of your points and agree Kitty.

I think you are a little strong on the subject though about letting ppl past. If its not a race then why are you so concerend that you have to pass that very second. If this situation was in a car you would be called a road hog.

Stu


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Well put Kitty, well at least most of the points, I have to admit I'm guilty of occasionaly playing the tunes while I get ready to go. I never really thought about it.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*HK, you have a fan over on bikemojo...*

He just wants to know..."are you hot?" PICS, PLEASE!!http://www.bikemojo.com/speak/showthread.php?t=42523


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

rideit said:


> He just wants to know..."are you hot?" PICS, PLEASE!!http://www.bikemojo.com/speak/showthread.php?t=42523


 LOL, She might be male too, for all we know!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

HK has mojo § Now come back home...


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

HK, what do you ride?


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

*cough up that hairball garfield*

hello kitty has made a few good points. but lets face it were talking about a trail rider who complains about issues on jeffco trails, which are the toilet of the denver metro area (and the entire front range) and really are not worthy of ANY egotistical banter about yielding, music, passing, etc. 
for those of you who have not had the displeasure of riding the trails that hk is all sad about, i will fill you in. junk. not worth complaining about. about as tech as the path around washington park (locals only joke). and jeffco keeps closing them, thereby pushing more more riders into less trails. hk if ya got probs with these trails blame jeffco govt., blame jeffco open space but most of all blame yourself for riding those velveeta trails. 
if a tree fell in the woods and no one was there to hear it, would it still sound like steely dan? if you can figure that riddle out hk ill give you same catnip. but since you keep it real on those jeffblow trails passing urban jack kerouaks i doubt you will figure it out.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

dream4est said:


> hello kitty has made a few good points. but lets face it were talking about a trail rider who complains about issues on jeffco trails, which are the toilet of the denver metro area (and the entire front range) and really are not worthy of ANY egotistical banter about yielding, music, passing, etc.
> for those of you who have not had the displeasure of riding the trails that hk is all sad about, i will fill you in. junk. not worth complaining about. about as tech as the path around washington park (locals only joke). and jeffco keeps closing them, thereby pushing more more riders into less trails. hk if ya got probs with these trails blame jeffco govt., blame jeffco open space but most of all blame yourself for riding those velveeta trails.
> if a tree fell in the woods and no one was there to hear it, would it still sound like steely dan? if you can figure that riddle out hk ill give you same catnip. but since you keep it real on those jeffblow trails passing urban jack kerouaks i doubt you will figure it out.


And there was me thinking that you were all hardcore.


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2003)

dream4est said:


> hello kitty has made a few good points. but lets face it were talking about a trail rider who complains about issues on jeffco trails, which are the toilet of the denver metro area (and the entire front range) and really are not worthy of ANY egotistical banter about yielding, music, passing, etc.
> for those of you who have not had the displeasure of riding the trails that hk is all sad about, i will fill you in. junk. not worth complaining about. about as tech as the path around washington park (locals only joke). and jeffco keeps closing them, thereby pushing more more riders into less trails. hk if ya got probs with these trails blame jeffco govt., blame jeffco open space but most of all blame yourself for riding those velveeta trails.
> if a tree fell in the woods and no one was there to hear it, would it still sound like steely dan? if you can figure that riddle out hk ill give you same catnip. but since you keep it real on those jeffblow trails passing urban jack kerouaks i doubt you will figure it out.


Very good. Never been to these trails but I like your response.
Shut up and ride etc. . .


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> HK, what do you ride?


Posted in this thread a while back:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=95519

And dream4est, I'll make you a deal. You can talk all your sh*it to me on any trail longer than ten miles. You pick. My guess is that's about all you're good for, shuttle boy. And with a name like "dream4est," I _know _ your taste in music sucks.


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

*reminds me of that Saliva song*

_Quote:
Originally Posted by screampint
Many times followed by the clicky sound of shifting gears. Heard that just today... _



sportsman said:


> even funnier is the sound of a bad or skipped (ground) shift


Click, click *Boooom!*

(I love to blast that from the car stereo - pre ride of course)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

This one of course!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> And dream4est, I'll make you a deal. You can talk all your sh*it to me on any trail longer than ten miles. You pick. My guess is that's about all you're good for, shuttle boy. And with a name like "dream4est," I _know _ your taste in music sucks.


jane you ignorant sl*t. dan akroyd would have a lot of fun with you kitty curtain. its too easy. a little counterpoint and you spit the only venom ya got (i can outride if i cant outwit ya). do you really think im gonna waste my time on a fav trail of mine with a jeffblow connoissuer? you cant see the forest from the trees (unless your standing in the green mtn parking lot).
i do a gnarl 12 mile run off a local mtn near g-town that would implode your yeti. it does start with a 10 foot drop so bring your rapelling gear. and some kitty litter and fresh drawers. oh and bring the tinman and the scarecrow too because dorothy you wouldnt be in kansas (uhh i mean jeffblow) anymore. 
oh and talking music im jamming janes addiction ritual de lo habitual right now. reminds me of you. if we went shredding i would be waiting for you for at the end for 'three days'.
oh and stay away from my cheesy poofs. 
shuttle boy? the only thing i shuttle to the top is your ass, but that takes all day. and the ride aint worth it.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*New Bike Sumo ride!*



CraigH said:


> This one of course!


.....


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

dream4est said:


> do you really think im gonna waste my time on a fav trail of mine with a jeffblow connoissuer?


This would be the _important _ part of your post, now wouldn't it, dream4est?

Anyway, I'd love to ride with you sometime. My neck of the woods or yours. And I promise I won't withhold the yield, that is, assuming you can earn it. Lemme know.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

dream4est said:


> jane you ignorant sl*t. dan akroyd would have a lot of fun with you kitty curtain. its too easy. a little counterpoint and you spit the only venom ya got (i can outride if i cant outwit ya). do you really think im gonna waste my time on a fav trail of mine with a jeffblow connoissuer? you cant see the forest from the trees (unless your standing in the green mtn parking lot).
> i do a gnarl 12 mile run off a local mtn near g-town that would implode your yeti. it does start with a 10 foot drop so bring your rapelling gear. and some kitty litter and fresh drawers. oh and bring the tinman and the scarecrow too because dorothy you wouldnt be in kansas (uhh i mean jeffblow) anymore.
> oh and talking music im jamming janes addiction ritual de lo habitual right now. reminds me of you. if we went shredding i would be waiting for you for at the end for 'three days'.
> oh and stay away from my cheesy poofs.
> shuttle boy? the only thing i shuttle to the top is your ass, but that takes all day. and the ride aint worth it.


Now, now - I think you've missed the point of this whole, long, silly thread - evidenced by the overtly tough sounding response that comes across as kind of whiny. I'm sure you shred dude, relax. Jammin to J.A.? Wow. Where did I park my Bobcat again?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

PHEW! Okay, I got to the second page, then decided I wasn't interested in reading anymore. I guess my "old age" is starting to reflect my poor patience. Not that I ever had it to begin with.  

Kitty - I post in response to your "rant", for lack of a better word, about the music at the trailhead. I'm a "car guy" and the stereo is very much a part of it. 90 dB of wind noise on the higway is easily drowned out by 120+ dB of various artists. I actually agree with you when it comes down to the "smaller, quieter" areas, trailhead, even just in the neighbourhood. Honestly, I don't want to know what music my neighbor listens to. I'll be sure to keep it in mind when i'm at the various local trailheads - thanks for the reminder.  Funny - I never thought about it untill you posted, but when i'm riding I don't want to be bothered by my CELL PHONE (i'm surprised you didn't mention this?) or other typical "must have" BS devices. Me, my bike and I - that's all I need.

Okay, maybe a g/f that rides. (shrug)


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> This would be the _important _ part of your post, now wouldn't it, dream4est?
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to ride with you sometime. My neck of the woods or yours. And I promise I won't withhold the yield, that is, assuming you can earn it. Lemme know.


im down. i would say next month lets hit something like backcountry keystone. one time lift ticket (pbrs on the way up is a required ritual) and go on a long ride up to the divide and then down argentine pass into silver plume. it would require leaving a car at silver plume and then retreiving the other in keystone. if we had enough gas left in the tanks we could then hit the silverthorne shuttle. and maybe the jumps in dillon.
i hope you got the whole point/counterpoint thang. i just figured that *******s cancel out *******s, thereby restoring order in the universe.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

dream4est said:


> im down. i would say next month lets hit something like backcountry keystone. one time lift ticket (pbrs on the way up is a required ritual) and go on a long ride up to the divide and then down argentine pass into silver plume. it would require leaving a car at silver plume and then retreiving the other in keystone. if we had enough gas left in the tanks we could then hit the silverthorne shuttle. and maybe the jumps in dillon.
> i hope you got the whole point/counterpoint thang. i just figured that *******s cancel out *******s, thereby restoring order in the universe.


Sounds almost as good as the stuff in Jeffco.  I'm in. And I'll bring the PBRs myself. My beer fridge is full of them already.


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

Spongedog said:


> "ass clown" was actually coined by the writers of the movie _Office Space_. I believe that the main guy was describing his boss as a "no talent ass clown".


It wasnt the main guy, it was the guy with the glasses that likes gansta rap
he was describing michael bolton. something to this effect, " then that no talent ass clown started making hit records". something about having the same name as michael bolton ruined his life.

Office Space rulez numbor 1leet h4xorz


----------



## Artie159 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks people !! This is the perfect entertainment for a bad day at work !!!!


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

my buddy used to have a t shirt when we were in grade school that read
"work sucks I'm going biking"


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*Uhm you're responsible for this???*

I can't get that damn song out of my head. I was climbing the tunnel trail this morning and it got irritating after a while. Sure, the sight of musically talented kittens in my head seems interesting early enough but for 3 straight hours?

It so fun torturing weak riders. Just stay behind them while they try to outrun you. Sure enough 1/4 mile later they're ready to collapse and thats when you leave them in your dust.

monica


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> Sounds almost as good as the stuff in Jeffco.  I'm in. And I'll bring the PBRs myself. My beer fridge is full of them already.


i will pm you when the stone opens. we need to compare work schedules and set up a date.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

dream4est said:


> i will pm you when the stone opens. we need to compare work schedules and set up a date.


Just pick a date. 

Anybody who knows me is laughing right now.


----------



## Ullrite (Apr 25, 2004)

*Is this wat yer talkin 'bout HK?*

How about when you just finished building the sickest 12ft bank turn with a 6ft elev. drop from start to finish around a 145deg. turn. You and yer buddy ride up to the top of the trail to test the flow. Yer "pal" goes first. You give him ample cushion space before you start to follow. When you get to the bank turn you think to yourself "man I'm hittin this one with no brakes, I wanna see how fast and how far over i can get in this turn." Then, suddenly, there is your "buddie" about 6ft outta the turn, standing NEXT to his bike taking up all but the last 6in. on the edge of the trail. Sure i took the turn at MAX SPEED. I also hit the bushes and suffered MAX FRUSTRATION. Until he asked me what I thought of our new trail feature... "What, the freakin' idiot blocking the sweetest bank turn ever built?" was my reply...

And that is still the damn sweetest bank turn I ever built. Never had to make any adjustments either, other than remembering to be in front of everyone else when approaching the new feature. ;P


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> Just pick a date.
> 
> Anybody who knows me is laughing right now.


?. im not gonna waste my time setting up an epic ride in the high country (maps, aerial pix, research) when i could just go to keystone/vail on the dh that same day and then hit the wildernest jumps on the ht and hang with cool throw down riders. who knows you? who are you? why the multiple screen names over the last year here? im not scared of revealing my name or phone number on this site as i have many times. i mean seriously i would plan a ride if your down but not if im wasting time better spent at the resorts or building my bike park. or heading down to boulder to throw down at the legendary gunbarrel jumps. 
mark 
720-635-7429


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Most of the Kitty's concerns don't apply to me except for one. I have and will continue to play loud music at the trailhead. I'll be damned if i'm going to move my house.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

dream4est said:


> i will pm you when the stone opens. we need to compare work schedules and set up a date.


Whatever Trevor. Just let us know if you get to first base.


----------

